# POWs And Swiss Internees



## Robersabel (Jan 20, 2007)

Interested in sharing what I have learned recently regarding the Purple Heart for WWII, and Korean POWs.

Since 1996, all former POWs are eligible for the medal if wounded during captivity or while being taken captive. Includes mistreatment sometimes leading to death. Anyone held captive contacting frostbite is included.

Swiss internees held at Wauwilermoos, and possibly Les Diablerets are qualified to be awarded the POW Medal. 

Obviously, records are required to reflect such or testimony in letter form by a fellow captive.

Questions? Contact me at [email protected]

Robert


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Who do you work for that you are the one to answer questions on this. 

I am not trying to be an ******* or anything, just doing my job as a site moderator and as a US Army veteran looking out for other veterans.


----------

